# significado e origem do sobrenome "Maciel"



## Jacinto de Varsóvia

Olá!


Alguém sabe o significado e origem do sobrenome brasileiro "Maciel"?


Um abraço a todos.


Jacinto


----------



## Carfer

Provavelmente terá ido de Portugal. Em Portugal é um nome de família muito antigo (desde o século XII, pelo menos), aparentemente originário de França, tendo-se espalhado a partir de um núcleo familiar original localizado em Viana do Castelo e Vila Nova da Cerveira (norte de Portugal). Também é possível que no Brasil seja uma adaptação do nome próprio polaco Maciej (Mateus), adoptada por emigrantes oriundos da Polónia..Quanto ao significado do nome português, há quem avente que deriva de _'maçã_', mas não faço ideia de quão confiável é essa derivação, até porque não condiz com a reclamada origem francesa (o termo português _'maçã_' vem do latim '_matiana_', mas a palavra francesa que designa o fruto, '_pomme_', deriva do galo-romano _'poma_' e, portanto, dificilmente originaria '_Maciel'_).


----------



## Guigo

Carfer said:


> Provavelmente terá ido de Portugal. Em Portugal é um nome de família muito antigo (desde o século XII, pelo menos), aparentemente originário de França, tendo-se espalhado a partir de um núcleo familiar original localizado em Viana do Castelo e Vila Nova da Cerveira (norte de Portugal). Também é possível que no Brasil seja uma adaptação do nome próprio polaco Maciej (Mateus), adoptada por emigrantes oriundos da Polónia..Quanto ao significado do nome português, há quem avente que deriva de _'maçã_', mas não faço ideia de quão confiável é essa derivação, até porque não condiz com a reclamada origem francesa (o termo português _'maçã_' vem do latim '_matiana_', mas a palavra francesa que designa o fruto, '_pomme_', deriva do galo-romano _'poma_' e, portanto, dificilmente originaria '_Maciel'_).



No Brasil, é sobrenome antigo; dele conhecemos o inconfidente José Álvares Maciel (Vila Rica, 1760-Angola, 1804), engenheiro, formado em Coimbra, filho do capitão-mor José Maciel (este talvez português, de nascença). 

Certamente, outros "Maciel" chegaram, já como imigrantes, depois da Independência, aumentando os números dessa família.


----------



## Jacinto de Varsóvia

Obrigado!

Jacinto


----------



## coolbrowne

Talvez tenha mérito:





Carfer said:


> ...Quanto ao significado do nome português, há quem avente que deriva de _'maçã_', mas não faço ideia de quão confiável é essa derivação...


Afinal de contas, o nome da respectiva árvore é *macie*ira.

Saudações


----------



## Carfer

coolbrowne said:


> Talvez tenha mérito:Afinal de contas, o nome da respectiva árvore é *macie*ira.
> 
> Saudações



Sem dúvida, é uma hipótese que tem sido aventada. O que me faz ter alguma reserva sobre tal etimologia, eu que em rigor nada sei disso, é que se aponte uma origem francesa ao nome, porque não consigo perceber como, a ser assim, ocorreu a derivação. Aliás, o nome existe também em espanhol e mais uma vez, a adoptar-se a mesma lógica, também não vejo muito bem como é que _'manzana_' dá '_Maciel'_ (a menos, claro, que a origem seja galega, mas então o que estará em causa é o uso abusivo, mas tão comum (e até tão oficial), do termo espanhol para designar a língua castelhana ou para qualificar tudo o que tem origem na Espanha).
Cumprimentos também para si, coolbrowne, é muito bom tê-lo de volta.


----------



## Joca

coolbrowne said:


> Talvez tenha mérito:Afinal de contas, o nome da respectiva árvore é *macie*ira.
> 
> Saudações



Tudo é possível, mas acho improvável. Não existe o próprio sobrenome Macieira em português?


----------



## Vanda

Até onde se sabe e existe registro, é mesmo como disse o Carfer:



> Diz o _Armorial Lusitano_ que, antiga em Portugal, trata-se de família de origem Francesa. Na freguesia de Darque, concelho de Viana do Castelo, havia espaço antigo, pertencente à Casa de Bragança,  o qual é tradição ter sido o Solar dos Maciéis, que dizem ter ido  ajudar D.Afonso Henriques na conquista do Reino aos Mouros. Querem,  também que os Maciéis fossem dos primeiros povoadores da vila de Viana e  que lhes pertencesse a alcaidaria de Vila Nova de Cerveira, mas como sua genealogia só tarde é conhecida não é provável que tivessem antiguidade atribuída.
> 
> O mais antigo do apelido que se conhece é Gonçalo Anes Maciel, pai de  Bartolomeu Gonçalves Maciel, que vivia cerca de 1500 e foi comendatário  do Mosteiro de Palma.  Este teve de Simoa Pires de Faria, filha de Pedro de Faria e neta de  Antônio Gonçalves de Faria, e talvez de outras mulheres, diversos  filhos, que seguiram o apelido de _Maciel_ e tiveram geração.


 wiki


----------



## Carfer

Vanda said:


> Até onde se sabe e existe registro, é mesmo como disse o Carfer:wiki



Mas há referências na net, todas oriundas do Brasil, que apontam para uma origem alternativa no caso de alguns _'Maciel_' brasileiros: a origem polaca, por adaptação do nome '_Maciej_'. Mais uma vez, não sei até que ponto são fiáveis. Não citam fontes e algumas até chegam ao extremo de atribuir significados astrológicos ao nome, pelo que, nesses casos, estamos conversados. Contudo, a adaptação dos nomes de origem ao país de acolhimento por parte dos imigrantes não é nada de insólito, por isso não digo nada.


----------



## Ruca

Joca said:


> Tudo é possível, mas acho improvável. Não existe o próprio sobrenome Macieira em português?



Olá Joca,

Sim, o apelido/sobrenome "Macieira" é relativamente comum em Portugal, à semelhança de inúmeras outras espécies de árvores, arbustos e flora em geral.


----------



## Joca

Olá, Ruca:

Cá no Brasil, também. Os mais comuns seriam Pereira e Oliveira, mas também se ouve Carvalho, Pinheiro, (A)moreira, Nogueira, etc. Meu pai, por exemplo, tinha o sobrenome de Craveiro, que já é menos comum. Um colega de trabalho se chama Castanheira. E assim vai. Geralmente são nomes de espécies européias. Ainda não encontrei ninguém com sobrenomes tais como Seringueira, Bananeira, Coqueiro, Algodoeiro, Cafeeiro (embora Café exista como sbrenome), mas quem sabe? Ah, sim, Palmeira, mas há também palmeiras na Europa, não?


----------



## Guigo

Joca said:


> Olá, Ruca:
> 
> Cá no Brasil, também. Os mais comuns seriam Pereira e Oliveira, mas também se ouve Carvalho, Pinheiro, (A)moreira, Nogueira, etc. Meu pai, por exemplo, tinha o sobrenome de Craveiro, que já é menos comum. Um colega de trabalho se chama Castanheira. E assim vai. Geralmente são nomes de espécies européias. Ainda não encontrei ninguém com sobrenomes tais como Seringueira, Bananeira, Coqueiro, Algodoeiro, Cafeeiro (embora Café exista como sbrenome), mas quem sabe? Ah, sim, Palmeira, mas há também palmeiras na Europa, não?



Joca, aqui temos a família Coqueiro e mais Aroeira, Goiabeira, Pitanga, Jequitibá, Sicupira, Pitombeira, Cajazeira, etc. todas árvores ou frutas nativas.


----------



## RonaldoMac

Interessante saber sobre a origem dos Maciéis, afinal sou um deles e não sabia da origem. Pensava que fosse espanhol, mas interessante que seja francês. Achei na wikipedia (ok sei que a fonte não é das mais confiáveis) que existe uma região na França chamada Martiel. Teria alguma relação? Já que em francês o "t" neste tipo de trabalha soa como "c". http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Martiel


----------



## Ruca

Joca said:


> Olá, Ruca:
> 
> Cá no Brasil, também. Os mais comuns seriam Pereira e Oliveira, mas também se ouve Carvalho, Pinheiro, (A)moreira, Nogueira, etc. Meu pai, por exemplo, tinha o sobrenome de Craveiro, que já é menos comum. Um colega de trabalho se chama Castanheira. E assim vai. Geralmente são nomes de espécies européias. Ainda não encontrei ninguém com sobrenomes tais como Seringueira, Bananeira, Coqueiro, Algodoeiro, Cafeeiro (embora Café exista como sbrenome), mas quem sabe? Ah, sim, Palmeira, mas há também palmeiras na Europa, não?




Olá Joca,

A Palmeira é uma árvore não autóctone, mas bastante comum em Portugal, incluindo no norte, onde o clima é mais frio. Sim, o apelido/sobrenome Palmeira existe em Portugal.


----------



## Joca

Guigo said:


> Joca, aqui temos a família Coqueiro e mais Aroeira, Goiabeira, Pitanga, Jequitibá, Sicupira, Pitombeira, Cajazeira, etc. todas árvores ou frutas nativas.



Poxa, mas não é verdade o que você diz, Guigo. No entanto, todos esses sobrenomes me parecem bem regionais, provavelmente do Nordeste. Gostaria de saber a origem deles. Será que foram escolhidos arbitrariamente?


----------



## Guigo

Joca said:


> Poxa, mas não é verdade o que você diz, Guigo. No entanto, todos esses sobrenomes me parecem bem regionais, provavelmente do Nordeste. Gostaria de saber a origem deles. Será que foram escolhidos arbitrariamente?



Joca, creio que os há em todos os estados e regiões. Sicupira, por exemplo, é mais comum no Sul.

Um tanto OFF, mas lá vai.

Os sobrenomes "nativos" têm várias origens: descendentes de tuxauas e morubixabas que foram batizados (Tupinambá, Arcoverde, Penna-Firme); troca dos nomes europeus por nomes brasílicos/americanos quando da Independência (Arinos, Tapajós, Amazonas, Montezuma); adoção da origem (Cearense, Bahiano, Maranhão); manutenção do título de nobreza, depois do advento da República (Jaguaribe, Capanema, Paraná, Ouro Preto, Sinimbu); causas diversas (Baraúna, Caboclo, Manga, Hungria).

Uma boa dica é o livro "Como você se chama", do falecido acadêmico Raymundo Magalhães Jr.

Grande abraço.


----------



## Joca

Guigo:

Mais off ainda, rsrsrsrs.

O Raimundo (ou Raymundo) que v. cita é autor desta jóia rara: Dicionário de Provérbios, Locuções, Curiosidade Verbais, Frases Feitas.

Tenho um volume e não vendo por nada, hehehehe. Se você tiver a sorte de encontrar, não deixe passar.

É um livro que delicia o leitor. 

Outro abraço em você.


----------

